# Don't be "that guy".



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a reminder from State Parks not to be "that guy".









Yuba State Park issues another reminder about vehicles on the sand


State Park officials reminded visitors at Yuba Lake in Central Utah to keep vehicles off the sand and drive a minimum of 100 yards from the water's edge. The park first issued a warning about the mud on Aug. 7, when they shared that a large recreational vehicle got stuck on the shore. A more...




kutv.com






My hunting buddy and I watched some guy do this in the mud at Otter Creek last year during the general deer hunt. We were unable to help him and I happened to overhear what the tow truck operator was going to charge him to come up from Panguitch and pull him out. I bet the dudes wife had nuclear meltdown about it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Stupid is stupid does.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Those are some expensive mistakes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He could possibly trade the boat to pay for the tow bill. "Some people"


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Just a reminder from State Parks not to be "that guy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol good. Stupidity should be painful.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We'll probably see some videos on Matt's Off Road Recovery youtube channel here in week or so. He'll get 'em out.



https://www.youtube.com/c/MattsOffRoadRecovery


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it didn't trash up the area I think that all of these folks at get their toy haulers and other things stuck should just be left in the holes that they dug as a monument to their stupidly and a lesson to others.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Saw these guys at Navajo east of the dike about 10 years ago


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> We'll probably see some videos on Matt's Off Road Recovery youtube channel here in week or so. He'll get 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/MattsOffRoadRecovery


Saw his video of recovery on the Boulder. Skilled, creative guy that seems to know how to get it done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back when I was in college (Snow), a bunch of guys decided to go goose hunting over at Gunnison res. They saw the geese at the water line, decided to race out across the flat get close, pull up all Dukes of Hazard style, jump out and unload. They were doing 70mph racing out across that dried mud, not realizing it was getting thinner by the second. When they finally broke though the truck stopped in about 15ft, throwing people, guns, gear everywhere. That truck absolutely faceplanted nose down into that soft goop.

Later, back at school there was a roundup of everyone with a 4WD truck and every chain, tow strap , cable etc anyone in town had... to try and reach the truck from solid terra firma, and pull it out. I think we had 9 trucks chained together and 400 yards of ropes.

It was quite the event. I'd forgotten about that until just now. Fun memories.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I always thought getting stuck was a right of passage as a teenager. Getting really, really stuck was a great learning experience. Now I can do without.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like some folks in eastern Utah are just as dumb. 









Second state park warns drivers about vehicles on exposed sand


Officials at Steinaker State Park in Uintah County were not the first to remind its visitors to steer their vehicles clear of the water’s edge after similar advisories at Yuba State Park over the past few weeks. Drivers who did not heed the warning have gotten stuck in the mud and faced pricey...




kutv.com


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

middlefork said:


> I always thought getting stuck was a right of passage as a teenager. Getting really, really stuck was a great learning experience. Now I can do without.


 Very true. I have raised my now 20 year old grandson, very entertaining sometimes.


----------

